# Catoosa-Walker Deer Reports...



## jinx0760 (Sep 24, 2007)

Just starting a thread to get some reports from the NW corner of GA.  Since our rut is a little later thought it might help us to report what we're seeing.


----------



## kbotta (Sep 24, 2007)

Took a small buck Saturday at a local WMA, as I have a mandatory ban from hunting for the next month (wife is due  ).  Was running with 3 other bucks, and there were 9 in total on the ridge when I shot him. One particular note that might interest you - he was already urinating on his hocks!
Kev


----------



## jinx0760 (Sep 24, 2007)

*You must be on the deer!*

Seeing 9 bucks on a WMA in the same day is usually at the check station.  It is strange them already urinating on their hocks.  My experience is normally late-late Nov for our rut.  Was the WMA in GA or AL?


----------



## NWGAdeer (Sep 24, 2007)

Seeing a good many deer mostly in evening! Saw one nice shooter buck in a kudzu patch on the edge of a field! Seems to me that this time of year deer love the kudzu.  No signs of scrapes or anything! Seems to me that the deer are only thinking about food for the most part.  Did see 2 small bucks sparing in a field one morning on the way to work.


----------



## debo (Sep 24, 2007)

NWGAdeer you know if or what might of come off of Peigon Mtn yet.I've only seen 2 small bucks &doe's with fawn's.Praying my food plots get rain because there are no acorns on my cousin place.


----------



## kbotta (Sep 25, 2007)

Jinx,
Let me clarify. I seen for sure 4 bucks together (lower on the ridge) and at least 5 more deer about mid way up, when I shot lil' guy. So 9 in total (I don't think it was 9 bucks)
Oh - In Georgia!
Kev


----------



## buckfever86 (Sep 25, 2007)

I Havent Seen The First Buck Or Doe Or Even Fawn In About Three Months Its Been To Hot To Even Hunt In The Day For Me To Go And Not See The First One And Havent Heard Of Any Being Killed On Crockford-pigeon.


----------



## NWGAdeer (Sep 25, 2007)

Well about a week ago there was 2 on the paper at the check station! I havent seen but a few acorns so i am staying close to the fields hoping to catch them coming and going!  Saw about 3 does at about 70 yds, On pigeon last week. But I did killed one on the edge of a field on a buddies farm nice size doe.


----------



## kbotta (Sep 26, 2007)

NWGAdeer said:


> But I did killed one on the edge of a field on a buddies farm nice size doe.



Congrats!


----------



## Minner (Sep 27, 2007)

*Pigeon Kill Sheet*

When I looked at the kill sheet last weekend, there were about 10-12 deer on it, with one guy having killed four on three different days. Sounds like the dude found him a honey hole for sure.

The last deer on the sheet was decent sized 8 ptr if I remember correctly.


----------



## buckfever86 (Sep 27, 2007)

he found a good honey hole.


----------



## BuckysPro (Sep 28, 2007)

Got on a group of 4 bucks monday.Two of them were atleast 130 class eights.never gave me a clean shot.Moving good between 10am and 2pm.


----------



## buckfever86 (Sep 30, 2007)

got on three does saturday@ 7:56.then this morning ran up on four does.@6:30 on pigeon mountain.


----------



## debo (Sep 30, 2007)

Only thing today was 3 Hikers. And I was a good 450yd's from a trail.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Sep 30, 2007)

saturday morning i had a small buck within 20 yards...and this morning i saw 6 does


----------



## kbotta (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like we're starting to see more deer, and there moving!!
Acorns dropping folks???


----------



## Wang Dang (Oct 1, 2007)

A few white oaks were dropping Sunday morning on Lookout.  A hunting buddy shot a doe at 8:00 am.  I saw 3 does and a 3 pointer around 8:20.


----------



## buckfever86 (Oct 1, 2007)

saw a bear yesterday evening about 6:00.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 1, 2007)

buckfever86 said:


> saw a bear yesterday evening about 6:00.



whereabouts??


----------



## buckfever86 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pigeon


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 1, 2007)

buckfever86 said:


> Pigeon



Are you messing with me?? I have been hunting Pigeon for the first time this year.


----------



## buckfever86 (Oct 1, 2007)

no im serious


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 1, 2007)

buckfever86 said:


> saw a bear yesterday evening about 6:00.




Look out Debo!!!


----------



## NWGAdeer (Oct 1, 2007)

I talked to a local game warden on pigeon and he said there is a small population of bears on pigeon and it is steadily growing! But if i see one and its not a cub i am gonna shoot it, pigeon has a bear season! Not every day you see a bear around here that would be a real trophy!


----------



## debo (Oct 1, 2007)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> Look out Debo!!!



Mabe it was really Bigfoot.Was he seen around a cave.Heard they were on Pigeon to.           P.S. I've got a muzzy with their name on it


----------



## kbotta (Oct 2, 2007)

boy - I always wondered if there were bear on Pigeon. Guess now I know...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2007)

My lease borders Johns and we have ZERO White Oaks. Just a few Reds dropping a little, and no Muscadines...I am waiting on some rain to help out my food plots too...I'm not bow hunting this year, but in cutting shooting lanes I am seeing some does in the food plots in the early evening, even though the plots have only about 2 to 3 inches growth.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Minner (Oct 3, 2007)

There's armadillos on Pigeon as well. My Dad was hunting there this morning and saw one. He also said it was the biggest 'diller he's ever seen. I didn't know they had come this far north - but with the crazy, hot, dry year we've had, who knows. 

He said he started to shoot it and bring it home just so I would believe that he actually saw one there


----------



## buckfever86 (Oct 4, 2007)

This Is Startin Be A Weird Palce. Animals That Shouldnt Be Here Are Here?


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 5, 2007)

*Chattooga.*

I have only had time to hunt one weekend since the opener but it was a good one. 9/15 I saw two does at 30 yds and no clear shot. 9/16 I had 5 come in on me and shot the biggest one at 15 yards. She dressed out@ 110 pounds. That is the biggest doe I have killed since I started hunting in 1985. I hunt the Silver Hill area of Chattooga.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats a nice size doe!!


----------



## buckfever86 (Oct 6, 2007)

seen three does 6:30 this mornin gettin out to walk in the wooods.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone have any luck this w/end?
I'm still in the hospitol.../. (new baby girl!)
kev


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats Kevin! Be sure to post a good pic.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone have any luck this w/end??


----------



## debo (Oct 11, 2007)

Sighted in the knight today after work. 5 out of 6 in the kill zone.I'll be looking to put some pic's up by Sunday night while eating some back strap. Anyone else plan on looking threw a smoke cloud this weekend. If so less here about it . GOOD LUCK


----------



## kbotta (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll be still looking thru my super ball peep, proly shivering from the 40ish weather. Should be a great w/end for deer!! eh?!
Kev


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 13, 2007)

I sat from 6:30 a.m until 2:00 pm today and never saw anything. I did hear some turkeys though. I will try a different spot tomorrow. No acorns falling .


----------



## debo (Oct 13, 2007)

I did atleast see a doe and a good 8 but it was after I got home. They were in the yard eating acorns around 8:00 pm.Might just hunt out of the bedroom window in the morning.Ialso had a group of hen's go to roost above my stand .Good luck in the morning.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Oct 14, 2007)

I hung some stands on some property near my house on the Walker/Catoosa line I just got permission to hunt.  Found quite a few rubs and set up a stand about 40 yards off one of the rub lines.   There's also a creek on the property and one section of it looks like an african water hole as it appears everything with four legs has been drinking in that spot.   Set up another about 50 yards from it in some trees with a perfect view.

Plenty of sign but no deer.   Trying to decide whether to go sit without a gun this week or just let it all settle since I got these stands in so late.


----------



## debo (Oct 14, 2007)

Well looks like I counted my chicken's before they hatched .0 deer today and man I was looking foward to a big old smoke cloud


----------



## kbotta (Oct 15, 2007)

Keep at em!!
Anyone sides myself still bowhunting ?


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 15, 2007)

no smoke cloud for me either...did see a spike and 2 does in Dade county


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't see a thing. A guy I was hunting with saw 4 bucks.


----------



## debo (Oct 16, 2007)

Had 9 on the feeder last night in the back yard . Little ones are loseing their spots. All were doe's except for 2 a small 3 and 5 pointer


----------



## kbotta (Oct 17, 2007)

Heading to Pigeon Saturday. Hope there moving!!
kev


----------



## buckfever86 (Oct 17, 2007)

Had Four Does Come Out My Buddy Shot At Two And Missed Them, Me On The Other Hand Seen Two , Pulled Back Something Spooked Them And They Ran Off.


----------



## debo (Oct 17, 2007)

Talked to one of my son's freind  dad tonight  said a bear was reported running around in Chickamaga getting into people's garbage.Just need it to come about 4 miles north and the wife will have a new rug for the Sun roombanana:)


----------



## kbotta (Oct 18, 2007)

debo said:


> Talked to one of my son's freind  dad tonight  said a bear was reported running around in Chickamaga getting into people's garbage.Just need it to come about 4 miles north and the wife will have a new rug for the Sun roombanana:)



Good luck on that!!


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 18, 2007)

I killed a doe 10/15 with the M/L .Saw anothr one but no shot. Thought the deer dropped in her tracks but when I got there she was gone. I never saw which way she went. Using a Knight .50 cal with 245 grain power belt aero tip. I saw a piece of liver where she was standing and I knew I never shot that far back. I trailed her about 125 yards. I had hit her about 1" to the right of her elbow dead center of the body standing broadside @ 45 yards. I could not believe she had ran that far.When I field dressed her the left lung had a hole in it and the right lung had a gash in it and the liver was destroyed. The bullet had turned inside her and exited 6" to the right . That would have been more common  on  a quartering too shot. Anyway, dead deer . She dressed out about 70 pounds. 
I saw  1 doe Tuesday with no shot and 1 fox and 1 bobcat Wednesday.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats on the doe!
Thats odd the shot turned like that? Never hunted w/a smoke pole. Common?
Kev


----------



## Minner (Oct 19, 2007)

I killed a small one on the 13th. Only seen three deer this season, but I hope that changes in the morning. I'm really excited about tomorrow.

Debo,

I heard a bear had killed someone's dog in Chickamauga a few days ago.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 19, 2007)

Is that over there near the battlefield?


----------



## buckfever86 (Oct 19, 2007)

kbotta said:


> Is that over there near the battlefield?



YES


----------



## debo (Oct 19, 2007)

Debo,

I heard a bear had killed someone's dog in Chickamauga a few days ago.[/QUOTE]

That's what the news said. But no one saw it happen the bear was seen for a day or two then a dog turned up dead and their blaming the bear. The Co. landfill is just a half mile from where it been seen. And Chickamauga is near the Battlefield but where it's been hanging around is closer to Kenningston not a mile as the crow fly's from the side of Lookout Mtn. STILL WAITING ON HIM TO COME MY WAY Good luck anyone going tomorrow.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Oct 20, 2007)

*Opening Day Success!!!*

Got a nice 8pt tonight.  Hunted some new land a friend of ours bought.   About 80 acres behind the Gordon Lee Mill.  

Both my father and I saw several does this morning and let 'em walk.  This evening I was back in the same stand overlooking a field and watched 2 does for a good 45mins at the far edge of the field.  Had about 20 min's of shooting light left and decided to try and still hunt back to my truck so I could check out two other fields.   Once out of the stand I wanted to take one last look at the two does and found they were gone but noted some movement on the tree line where they had been.   Saw a lot of horn, braced against a tree, and let fly right at 200 yards.   Just as I shot he turned toward me.  Shot went through his left front leg and broke it and his left rear leg breaking it also.  He was crippled up but wasn't an immediately lethal injury.  A second shot put him down for good.  

Nice tine length, right at his ear tips,  and is my biggest buck to date (obviously I've never killed a real big'un) Really a decent buck for North Ga, but one I'd be beaten for shooting in South Ga.   It's going on my wall though!

One interesting thing, his hocks weren't yet black but the were a dark brown, smelled awful, and his neck was already swelling.  We're a good 4-5 weeks away from our peak rut at least.  Suprised me to see that.


----------



## debo (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrad's to you man on a good looking NWG Buck.Rut usually hit's around last week on Nov to 1st week of Dec depending on the weather.


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Good Job Doc!*

It always pays to stay late, great deer and great story!  We do grow'em bigger in the Cove...come and see us.


----------



## buckfever86 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice To Hear Someone Killed A Good Buck Around Here. Today I Went To Pigeon And The Gw Said Only 26 Deer Were Killed For The Adult/child Hunt. But As Usuall Hikers, Motorcyclist And Cavers Crawling All Over That Place.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 22, 2007)

buckfever86 said:


> Nice To Hear Someone Killed A Good Buck Around Here. Today I Went To Pigeon And The Gw Said Only 26 Deer Were Killed For The Adult/child Hunt. But As Usuall Hikers, Motorcyclist And Cavers Crawling All Over That Place.



Yeah - sure were!
We only heard about 14-15 shots where we were on Saturday morning (near atwood point).
Heard another 5 in the afternoon near estell. Got busted 2wice. Kev jr just couldn't sit still, swatting at those gnats  I knew I should have brought my thermocell/.... maybe next year///
Kev


----------



## kbotta (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone get a final tally over at Pigeon this w/end?
316 signed in Saturday morning...


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Oct 22, 2007)

jinx0760 said:


> Just starting a thread to get some reports from the NW corner of GA.  Since our rut is a little later thought it might help us to report what we're seeing.



The hocks on the buck I shot Saturday in Gordon County were dark and stunk to high-heaven.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 23, 2007)

mine were dark too. 3-4 wks ago (young...)


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 23, 2007)

*'Yote down*

Sunday evening I used a doe "can" and recieved a visit from one of our local yotes.  I have seen this one several times this summer, but without a gun on me.  She went to that big 'yote singing convention in the sky!


----------



## kbotta (Oct 23, 2007)

Right where thay belong...


----------



## kbotta (Oct 25, 2007)

nice morning - anyone go??


----------



## debo (Oct 25, 2007)

kbotta said:


> nice morning - anyone go??


 Didn't go but like you said it was a nice morning. Plan on spending a few hour's in the morning on the stand. Hey kbotta  posted my brother-in-law pic of his Pigeon Mtn deer.I'll post some more when my sister e-mail's me her's.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 27, 2007)

Finally got one....Dade county


----------



## debo (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrad's BAMA did you get him on Pegion or on the land near your house you were telling me about .Did you get my pm about Sawmill lake.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 27, 2007)

I got him at the house...Yes sir I got the pm...u going to the Pigeon hunt in November??? I want to see one like your bro in law shoots...


----------



## debo (Oct 27, 2007)

What are the dates I got picked for BF Grant last week of Nov


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 27, 2007)

i dont have them in front of me...but i think it starts on november11....i think


----------



## debo (Oct 27, 2007)

May go thur &fri depends on what I do at my cus place . Walking around Fri found 4 scrape's and 7 rub's also found a place were it look like they had bene fighting deer hair every werebut no blood .Hung a stand fri afternoon and hunted this morning but did'nt see a thing.Going to try in the morning. Well I'm going to sit down and watch S.C whip Tenn


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Anyone have any info on how the Sr.  and parent/child hunt is going on Johns Mountain WMA?


----------



## Dman76 (Oct 29, 2007)

Was out in the fatherinlaws pasture saw 3 does 1 buck running across the field. The buck look liked a it had 3 points at least. Guess ill be out with cows this weekend.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 29, 2007)

That 1st hunt on pigeon is nov 7-10 with the 10th being doe day.
You guy's camp or hunt up by sawmill lake? We camp up there and hunt up by there too.
Kev


----------



## kbotta (Oct 30, 2007)

Any frost over in Walker/dade area yet??


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 30, 2007)

had ice on the windshield this morn...


----------



## kbotta (Oct 30, 2007)

sweeet!


----------



## Minner (Oct 30, 2007)

Had a good frost this morning in Ringgold. Almost what I call a "killin' frost".

WildBuck,

My uncle killed one doe and wounded and lost another on the Honorary hunt. That's all I've heard about John's. I do know the acorns on the national forest side of the mountain are very, very scarce, FWIW.

kbotta,

That's a beautiful spot to camp by Sawmill Lake, ain't it? My Dad and I camped up there one weekend during bow season when it got down kinda cool at nights. That was great!


----------



## kbotta (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes it is! I wish we'd get the whole band of fellas together again for something more than an overnighter up there 
I've been thinking of hitting it this year - but really don't feel like going it alone. Everyone else is illinois bound. I couldn't afford it this year with the new addition to the family.
Kev


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 31, 2007)

this is my first year to hunt pigeon...i was thinking about camping up there myself..im just having a hard time to get my bama buddies to pay a couple hundred dollars for a weekend hunt


----------



## kbotta (Oct 31, 2007)

Very true! I purchased a lifetime license b4 I left Georgia - was a VERY smart move on my part.
That much jack for only a few days is kinda hard to swallow.
Kev


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 31, 2007)

*3 does, 4dogs*

Saw 3 does this morning then 2 yellow labs and a couple of akita's.  I did find a well defined scrape line, 1st I've seen this year.  I was in Trion this am, the does were a little too early so I waited for something better.  I guess the dogs ruined that idea.


----------



## kbotta (Oct 31, 2007)

Did you here the dogs "grunt" LOL!!
(least you were out there!!!)
Kev


----------



## Minner (Oct 31, 2007)

I was going to camp out all four days of the first Pigeon hunt. But, I got pretty sick back in the summer and had to use four of my days off - which only left a few for hunting season. So, I'll be hunting the first day and last day (since it's a Saturday).


----------



## debo (Oct 31, 2007)

I"ll be there thur fri sat depends on the weather if I camp out or stay at my sister's. She lives at the ft of Pigeon. Well maybe not the weather but the temp will keep me from tent camping.Brother-in-law has seen a little sign of chasing going on should be a good time to be up their.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 1, 2007)

debo said:


> .Brother-in-law has seen a little sign of chasing going on :


That is great news!!!


----------



## kbotta (Nov 2, 2007)

Any chasing going on yet?
How's the acorn crop in your area? Not seen much - they say due to the freeze last spring????
Kev


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 2, 2007)

the land im hunting is covered slap up with acorns....there are squirrels and deer everywhere sucking them up like vaccums..the buck  i shot last weekend was still walking with his summer buck buddy.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 6, 2007)

Anything new going on round these parts?


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 6, 2007)

saw 4 does sat. and a six point sun...still no sign of chasing yet...what about you??


----------



## kbotta (Nov 6, 2007)

Couple of does saturday, nothing Friday.
Heard someone's been toting a gun across the WMA in the cove that is bow only. Say's he's not hunting, but accessing the private land from the WMA side, cause he keeps bumping deer intot he WMA...
Sucks - cause thats the ridge I hunt!
Kev


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 6, 2007)

which wma?? you going to pigeon this weekend??  where u at debo??


----------



## kbotta (Nov 6, 2007)

Zhand (shhh... )
I was going to go to Pigeon, but with this new private spot over here near Bankhead and black warrior WMA...I'm thinking of sticking with the stick and string. They have it plotted, and no one hunts it but 1 old man. We went off the fields and up the mountain. Lots of deer sign, small buck sign - no acorns.
I'm really leaning on being sick on Friday (cough, cough) an hitting it hard this w/end with the cold temps.
All my other bud's are heading back up to illinois - so I really don't want to hunt alone on Pigeon (not that I'd be alone...) know what I mean?!
Kev
You going to go?
I'm sure I'll hit the december hunt 5-8th...


----------



## Minner (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll be at Pigeon in the morning, Good Lord willing. I've already got everything together, just have to put it in the truck.

I'm looking forward to it. Coldest morning we've had yet - it should be some good hunting. The area I'm hunting had a lot of acorns back at the end of bow season, lots of deer sign, and was a LONG walk back in there. Dang, I'm ready to leave now!

I have only seen four deer all season so I'm ready for an exciting day of hunthing. Good luck to all those that go in the morning!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 6, 2007)

kbotta said:


> Zhand (shhh... )
> I was going to go to Pigeon, but with this new private spot over here near Bankhead and black warrior WMA...I'm thinking of sticking with the stick and string. They have it plotted, and no one hunts it but 1 old man. We went off the fields and up the mountain. Lots of deer sign, small buck sign - no acorns.
> I'm really leaning on being sick on Friday (cough, cough) an hitting it hard this w/end with the cold temps.
> All my other bud's are heading back up to illinois - so I really don't want to hunt alone on Pigeon (not that I'd be alone...) know what I mean?!
> ...



im still debating on going or not?? everybody im talking to says its going to be very crowded...aint really found anybody very comitted to say "yeah im going"...how long have you been hunting out there?? is the second hunt better??


----------



## buckfever86 (Nov 6, 2007)

ill be there friday and sat


----------



## debo (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll be there Wed afternoon after i get off work. Plan on hunting Thur&Fri. Bama to answer your ? the 1st hunt is better atleast in my mind .


----------



## kbotta (Nov 7, 2007)

I really like going just for the doe day/ either sex (saturday). there seems to be a lot people, but pigeon is big enough you can find an area not to crowded. i like it when they get the deer moving 
Kev


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 7, 2007)

has there been many shooting accidents up there??


----------



## kbotta (Nov 7, 2007)

There was a poster of a missing lady at the last Adult/child hunt.
No one injured that I am aware of...


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Chasing?*

I had a small buck coming to me on a rope following my scent drag trail this am.  He never made it too me because he saw a doe and took off after her.  I probably wouldn't have shot either, but it was nice to see him interested in chasing. I was in Trion (S.Walker County) about 8am


----------



## kbotta (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool!
This cold ought to get em moving!


----------



## kbotta (Nov 8, 2007)

Follow up - anyone get out in the cold?!
Kev


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 8, 2007)

not until this weekend..what about you?


----------



## kbotta (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm gonna be sick (cough cough) in the morning. Won't be able to make it to work. Field and stream said Nov. 9th was supposed to be THE day this year....
See ya in da woods!


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 8, 2007)

*Me too*

 I think I'll be sick in the morning. Hopefully sick of deer. Kevin, I'll let you know how it goes. You going to be in Bama?


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Sickness*

I hope my employees don't catch what you boys are passing around! When they're out sick, I can't leave to go hunting!  I have researched all the rut info I can and I think next Sun-Wed oughta be excellent.  I will be out there then.


----------



## Minner (Nov 9, 2007)

I hunted Wednesday morning at Pigeon and didn't see a thing. I was going to sit there for as long as it took, and it didn't take but about 4 hours for the wind to get on my nerves. Oh well, I'll be back at 'em tomorrow morning.


----------



## buckfever86 (Nov 9, 2007)

What Is The Tally For Pigeon So Far?


----------



## buckfever86 (Nov 10, 2007)

Went To Pigeon Last Night And Camped. This Mornin I Jumped A Doe, Had One Blow At Me, And Then Seen Two Does Didnt React Fast Enough To Get A Shot.  Kill Sheet Said 31 Deer 25 Bucks And 7 Does AT 11:30 TODAY.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 12, 2007)

Anybody get a final Talley for the Pigeon hunt?
How did it go>? Any big ones knocked down?
Kev


----------



## buckfever86 (Nov 12, 2007)

The Biggest One Was 16 Inch Outside Spread And Was An Eight Pointer.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 13, 2007)

Not bad at all!
Any word if they took over 100 out of there or not?


----------



## buckfever86 (Nov 13, 2007)

NOPE


----------



## oldseven (Nov 13, 2007)

I brought in the first doe on Saturday around 9am at Pigeon. Wasn't a lot of shooting early. When I left the woods there were 6 trucks parked around mine in the curve close to blue hole.


----------



## buckfever86 (Nov 13, 2007)

Where I Was There Was 4 Shots From All Four Ways Around Me With In 200 Yrds So Tell Me A Bout It.alltogether For The Day About 20 Shots Kinda Stopped At 930ish.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 15, 2007)

Should be gettin good round here bout now!!


----------



## Iheartbucks (Nov 16, 2007)

Check out good buck out of Catoosa

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=150152


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Which way did' they go!*

I cannot make a deer appear, I went to the processing plant just to remember what they look like.  Lots of deer at Lake Howard Processing, only none of them are mine.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 17, 2007)

jinx I watched two does at dusk on Friday on the road through the cutover.  Had to hunt high due to them building that pole barn and having 3 chainsaws going cutting down lumber for it in the lower fields.  

let the does walk hoping a buck would be trailing/chasing.  No such luck.   

Hunted top of Lookout tonight and it was DEAD with very litte sign.  Not sure where the deer are, acorns are non-existent, and now it seems more like pure luck if I see something.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 19, 2007)

Hear much gun fire up on lookout?


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 19, 2007)

got a scrub buck in Bama this weekend..didnt here many shots though..


----------



## kbotta (Nov 19, 2007)

Me either. A little windy where I was. I should be hunting lookout this weekend. Gonna hit black warrior 1st on Friday though...
Kev


----------



## kbotta (Nov 20, 2007)

Any good buck sign yet? Everyone I've talked to that hunts the area hasn't seen squat for sign this year. You guys see the same?


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Is it time?*

Found some small fresh scrapes this am.  I hope it's time to get the big boys up and running.  I think with the cold front and the moon we oughta be seeing some big boys!


----------



## kbotta (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats good news~ 
A close friend of mine over in trenton who has a lease right up on Sand mountain said they have not seen squat this year. This is a place known for BIG deer too. His big buck last year was 139 1/2 - so not too bad for the area (dade).
No sign there yet as well.


----------



## debo (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thankgiving to everybody on this thread .I'll be hunting Fri&Sat over new scrapes I found Wed.Will be out of town next  week at B.F.Grant so keep me informed on what's happen up here I'll be checking on my phone.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lookout Mtn.*

One of our members got a 155 lb 9-pointer Thursday at 10:30 am.  It's a little over 15" inside and very healthy.  The deers neck was NOT swollen and he was NOT chasing.  His hocks were dark, but other than that no visible rutting signs.  Another guy took a doe at about 8am, he watched 3 does for 30 minutes hoping for a buck to show.  It never showed so he took the doe.


----------



## eaglewings (Nov 25, 2007)

took first buck this morning. This 9 came in with 2 more
8 points. Smelled good but not in rut. We will see in the couple of weeks.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 26, 2007)

Way to go!
And thanks for the rut update!!
Kev


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 26, 2007)

*Deer moving Fri and Sat.*

I hunted Friday and saw a spike and another deer at 7:30. Then I saw a doe at 8:00 and another doe at 8:30. The spike was not chasing and I am not sure what the other deer was. They fed out of site just as calm as could be. 

Saturday morning I went to one of my favorite public land spots and at 8:00 a.m. I heard deer running through the woods. I was hoping it was a buck chasing a doe but, no such luck. It was 5 does. They stopped behind me down wind from me and starting stomping and blowing like crazy. All I could see was the tops of their heads. The lead doe peeled off to my left and stopped behind some bushes. The other deer took off. I moved my scope over to the lone doe and she took her last step into an opening. I fired an 85 yard shot to her shoulder and she went 10 yards end over end. She weighed between 85 and 90 punds. It was a good nanny.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 26, 2007)

Congrats!
Been back over the that bow only spot?
Kevin


----------



## austintm1991 (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone know of any leases or clubs in our area? My dad doesnt want me to hunt on Johns Mtn. because he doesnt think its safe for me to hunt public lands. He said that he might be interested in a lease if i can find one on here. Thanks for any help


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Kevin! Yes, I have been to the bow only area. That is where I saw the 4 deer on Friday. I had 2 of them within 30 yards but they were on top of me before I knew it due to the wind. I couldn't get a shot of them as both of them came to my right. How did you do over the holidays?

Oh yeah, I killed the doe on Taylor's Ridge.



kbotta said:


> Congrats!
> Been back over the that bow only spot?
> Kevin


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice! Congrats!



eaglewings said:


> took first buck this morning. This 9 came in with 2 more
> 8 points. Smelled good but not in rut. We will see in the couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck. There are several around but by this time of year I think they are filled.



austintm1991 said:


> Does anyone know of any leases or clubs in our area? My dad doesnt want me to hunt on Johns Mtn. because he doesnt think its safe for me to hunt public lands. He said that he might be interested in a lease if i can find one on here. Thanks for any help


----------



## kbotta (Nov 27, 2007)

Didn't get to hunt much Sean. Found a few nice spots though that I'm going to focus on now. I figured that's where you got the doe (congrats!).
Kelly lost a 150 class 8pt in Illinois this w/end. He's sick. Pop's got a 9 pt.
They'll be back at the spot this w/end. Pigeon in 2 wks.
Seeing any sign up at the bow spot?
I havn't been back since Late september due to new baby.
Kev


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 27, 2007)

Man, I hate that for Kelly. 

I haven't found any rubs or scrapes to speak of but the deer are moving for sure. Alot of turned up leaves and beaten down paths. I actually saw more sign on Taylor's Ridge. I may be done for the year. I promised my wife I'd start on our bonus room 3 weeks ago. She said "You told me you wouldn't go hunting until you finished the bonus room." I replied "I haven't started yet."



kbotta said:


> Didn't get to hunt much Sean. Found a few nice spots though that I'm going to focus on now. I figured that's where you got the doe (congrats!).
> Kelly lost a 150 class 8pt in Illinois this w/end. He's sick. Pop's got a 9 pt.
> They'll be back at the spot this w/end. Pigeon in 2 wks.
> Seeing any sign up at the bow spot?
> ...


----------



## kbotta (Nov 27, 2007)

nwgahunter;1623926. said:
			
		

> She said "You told me you wouldn't go hunting until you finished the bonus room." I replied "I haven't started yet."



Now that right thar is FUNNY!!!

Kev


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 28, 2007)

True Story. 



kbotta said:


> Now that right thar is FUNNY!!!
> 
> Kev


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Chase is on*

I hunted south Walker County over a 3 year old clear cut.  I saw a total of 14 different deer and took a doe.  One little spike was chasing every thing in sight.  His tongue was hanging out  when he finally left the area.  I took too long to size up a buck at 8:15 and let him slip away.  I didn't shoot the doe until 11:45, so maybe he's still in the area.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great hunt! Glad to hear the chase is finaly on!
Kev


----------



## willyb (Nov 29, 2007)

first off i would like to say hello I'm new to the forum. with that out of the way i hunted some land in south walker county this morning and saw 3 bucks an 8 and two spikes the 8 came in at about 8:00 worked a scrap about 50 yards from my stand the two spikes came in around 9:30 with their nose to the ground and never looked up.may be this is a good sign that the rut is here. I also have some land in bartow county that i hunt went down there the day after thanksgiving for the first time this year to look around and saw tuns of rubs and a couple of scrapes.any way hello to all and thanks in advance


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 29, 2007)

Was on top of Lookout Mtn in Walker Co this AM and had two small bucks chasing a doe by me at 11:30.   They were booking it after her noses to the ground and wouldn't stop for a grunt or a whistle.   

Moved down to the Valley and had a spike come in and bed 75 yards from my stand at 3pm and stayed till I got out of my stand at dark.  On the way out I walked by a field and heard all sorts of leaves rustling in the brush at the field edge and two does eased out.   Could barely see them.  Assume they were being chased.

Not sure the spike go the message that the rut was on . . I bleated and grunted at him repeatedly and it he gave it no attention whatsover.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 30, 2007)

Willyb - Welocme to the site!
Thanks for the update guy's! Sounds like things are finally picking up around here~!
Kev


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 30, 2007)

Buck chased a doe across the road just barely North of your house coming from Blue Springs. I almost hit them last night.



MCG DAWG said:


> Was on top of Lookout Mtn in Walker Co this AM and had two small bucks chasing a doe by me at 11:30.   They were booking it after her noses to the ground and wouldn't stop for a grunt or a whistle.
> 
> Moved down to the Valley and had a spike come in and bed 75 yards from my stand at 3pm and stayed till I got out of my stand at dark.  On the way out I walked by a field and heard all sorts of leaves rustling in the brush at the field edge and two does eased out.   Could barely see them.  Assume they were being chased.
> 
> Not sure the spike go the message that the rut was on . . I bleated and grunted at him repeatedly and it he gave it no attention whatsover.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Nov 30, 2007)

nwgahunter said:


> Buck chased a doe across the road just barely North of your house coming from Blue Springs. I almost hit them last night.



How big was he?

I think my neighbor has been hunting behind my/his house again.  I walked up to my back property line about 200 yds behind the house and found some remnants of corn over on his end of things.    

It's tempting to get up and hunt back there for an hour every morning before work but I got mad as heck when he shot a deer back there last year and I don't think it's fair to the neighbors to be discharging a rifle that close to everyones houses.  That being said you can walk over a half mile straight back from my deck before you come on any land with a house on it and that's already going down the crest of the hill!


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys just wanted to know if anyone had any outlook for what the Dec 5-8 Crockford-Pigeon Hunt may look like.  Are their any acorns over there this year?  There's none on this side of georgia.  Just wondering if it's worth the drive this year.


----------



## debo (Dec 3, 2007)

Acorns are only on top nun on the sides or bottom.1st hunt #s were low my thinking was low hunter turn out and alot of leaves left on the trees.The deer I seen down low were feeding on browse and around foodplots.The rut should be in full swing the week of the hunt or week after .Hopefully the temp's will help should be low 30'sat night low 50's day's this week. Hope that helped.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 3, 2007)

Debo,
Do you recommend  hunting High on top, or low in the bottoms ?
Thanks!
Kev


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 3, 2007)

It wasn't big. Pretty much a basket rack. I couldn't count points but looked to be 6 or 8. 

I hope that dude doesn't spot a deer in your back yard!



MCG DAWG said:


> How big was he?
> 
> I think my neighbor has been hunting behind my/his house again.  I walked up to my back property line about 200 yds behind the house and found some remnants of corn over on his end of things.
> 
> It's tempting to get up and hunt back there for an hour every morning before work but I got mad as heck when he shot a deer back there last year and I don't think it's fair to the neighbors to be discharging a rifle that close to everyones houses.  That being said you can walk over a half mile straight back from my deck before you come on any land with a house on it and that's already going down the crest of the hill!


----------



## debo (Dec 3, 2007)

kbotta said:


> Debo,
> Do you recommend  hunting High on top, or low in the bottoms ?
> Thanks!
> Kev


Man I'd hate to steer you wrong.  But I plan on splitting it up.  Wed and Thurs on top before it gets crowded then move to the sides of the mtn Fri and Sat and hopefully they'll run them down to me.  You'll always have the top and bottom hunters but very few walk down the sides.  Hope this helps.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 4, 2007)

debo said:


> Man I'd hate to steer you wrong.  But I plan on splitting it up.  Wed and Thurs on top before it gets crowded then move to the sides of the mtn Fri and Sat and hopefully they'll run them down to me.  You'll always have the top and bottom hunters but very few walk down the sides.  Hope this helps.



Thats such a pain dragging them out LOL!
My 1st year up there we did that. Took 4 hrs to drag a 65 lb doe out. that was my 1st southern hunting exp!
Thanks!
I'll probably sit on top, near a bluff


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 5, 2007)

*NOTTA!*

I hunted in a stand til noon today, it was a little breezy.  Saw 'notta deer.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 5, 2007)

Headed over early friday morning, thanks for the info debo. I always enjoy hunting those benches over there, we don't really have anything quite like that in northern georgia.  So how is the rut sign looking?


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Late Wed.*

Hunted my food plot off of Mt Pisgah Road Wed. PM and had 4 does, 2 really good size, come out of the swamp to feed at 5:15.  A spike chased them off about dark, I am waiting on the big boys to get after it!


----------



## buckfever86 (Dec 6, 2007)

going to pigeon in the mornin hopin to kill my first deer this year d/b


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 7, 2007)

*Dont' usually do this . . .*

. . but did a quick hunt before work this morning.  Couldn't sleep so I went to some land right near the house over by the Gordon Lee Mill.  Had a 4pt come by cruising for does at about 7:30.   I was out of stand at 8:15.  Drove through the Battlefield and stopped and glassed 3 groups of does in 3 different spots and no bucks were around.

Then I get almost to the welcome center and THE MAN is out in a field chasing does around.  Mainframe 8, way outside the ears, probably 19 or 20 inches with great tine length.  I'd say it's at least a 130 class buck and those are rarer than a Tech victory over UGA up here!


----------



## csgreen1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Is this him,took this pic a few weeks ago in the park.


----------



## xhunterx (Dec 7, 2007)

theres been a good 10 pointer , dark large mass horns, long tine length in the field before you get to snodgrass hill several mornings the past couple of weeks, its near the maintence facilities


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 7, 2007)

That's not him.  This one had similar long tine length but was a good bit wider and the G-4's didn't come together like that.  Also, this one looked to be a younger deer than the one in your pic, not near the belly nor the sag in the back.  I'd swear the one in I saw today was only 3.5yrs old.  

I saw two massive 8's and a 10 in the field next to the visitors center back in the summer still in velvet and I wouldn't doubt it if they were yours in the pic, the one I saw today, and the 10 you've heard.  The 10 was already huge in July, no telling what he turned out as.  Going to drive back through tomorrow after some early morning duck hunting and try and get some pictures.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 9, 2007)

*Pigeon mt story   LONG*

Well guys had a great hunt at Pigeon Mt. We went over Friday morning before light (2 hr drive) and went to the place we hunted last year.  There was not as much sign there so we went and looked at a couple of other places.  I jumped up 8 different does looking around.  Right around lunch we found an area on the side of the mt. That was tore up in big buck sign.  Myself and my best friend decieded to hunt spread out along the side of the mt. My brother in law wanted to hunt on top (lazy bum) where he found some sign.  My friend saw a big buck friday night but couldn't get a shot at it because it was so dark.  Well Sat morning I take my grandfathers circa 1951 bolt action stevens 30-30 open sighted gun.  I have never killed a deer with it.  About 9 oclock i hear deer coming up the mt and they go to my left up a gap.  I stand up and see a fawn about 35 yards away, I look up the hill and a large doe has already made it by me.  I take aim and drill her behind the shoulder.  She then turns and heads down the mt   About this time I hear something below me and a huge 10 pt (120-130) is hauling the mail off the mt.  I just blew it.  Well the doe makes it to the edge of the second table and dies just short of a 50 foot drop. A little later another doe came by and spooked on the blood trail.  It took an hour to get doe back to the truck.  She was 4.5 yr old and weighed 60 pounds field dressed. LOL> After we got her checked out we ate lunch and went back to hunt.  My buddies haven't saw a thing.  About 5 oclock a little doe came by me and I didn't want to shoot her and the big boy come out.  So I let her walk she was headed towards my brother in law.  About 5:15 down the mountain I hear deer and I can see my big buck and a doe with my binos.  They are to far away for me to try a shot with the 30-30, (man I wish i had my .300)  I start grunting and using the can and the buck charges up the mt. But stays in some thick stuff up to 30 yards away.  He would grunt at me but wouldn't come out.  This lasted until it was to dark to see my sights then, he just walked out about 50 yards away, all i could see was a deer outline.  So I picked up a huge rock and rolled it down the mt at him. LOL.  I'll be back next year.  Sorry for the long post, but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds great! Any numbers, and how big was the biggest checked out this year??"


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 9, 2007)

I got a 4-pt on pigion sat morning,, big deer 130lb+ but small rack


----------



## xhunterx (Dec 9, 2007)

I came by the checking station just after dark, at that time total of 91 deer checked out, not sure of the breakdown, approx 700+ hunters. I saw 2 does running saturday morning, didn't take a shot. I was about half way between top and bottom and wind blew all day. didn't hear much shooting where i was but lots of people hunting


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey guys, when i left at dark on sat. There had been 94 deer checked out and the largest was a 10 pt at 129 pounds, I think they had a 10 at 128 earlier in the day when we came back from lunch.  I think that is a little lower than last year but not much.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 10, 2007)

My buddy killed a spike, and another friend killed a 6 pt. Sounds like a good hunt this year. Sucks I had to miss it


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 10, 2007)

sounds awsome ya'll!! wish i could have made it..


----------



## debo (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't worry kbotta there are still some good deer up their the #'s are down from last years hunt's. I know the man I've been hunting is still around never seen him checked out and he was still leaving sign when I checked  Sun. Also sound's like bowbuck has found a good one for next year. I'll just try and  some turkey's this spring to make up for the deer season.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep there is still one man on the mountain for sure he was 75 yards from me at dark on sat, so if he hangs in there a couple more weeks he should be fine.  I think Pigeon is becoming my favorite WMA to hunt.  It's like hunting here in Northeast Georgia except there's actually deer.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah - i only made it to the adult child hunt this year. I love to hunt pigeon mnt. Usualyl someone kills a decent deer or 3. We used to camp up on top near the saw mill lake and horse camp. I'm gonna sure try to make it next year to both hunts.
I'll sit here and think of what coulda been... Sigh...
Kev


----------



## Minner (Dec 11, 2007)

I wussed out and didn't go this time around. I guess I'm just about burnt out. I hunted hard on the first hunt and didn't see a thing (although I did have 4-5 blowing about 40 yards behind about an hour before daylight - weren't blowing at me though  ). Also hunted it a fair amount during bow season and didn't see anything then either. Oh well, that's hunting. 

My Dad, on the other hand, saw a bunch of deer at Pigeon this year - matter of fact, he saw 2-3 deer every time he went except for a couple of times.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Which way did they go?*

I have spent the last three hunts in a stand that produces good deer.  I have over 15 hrs of time without seeing anything  Are the bucks all with does, or have they skipped out?  I am not seeing any movement, nor hearing much shooting.


----------



## godawgsrw (Dec 13, 2007)

Jinx... its been the toughest year I can remember in a while.  We've taken some does and seen some small bucks, but the big guys just seem like they have crawled in a hole.  On the days with weather patterns moving through which almost always increases movement... NOTHING.  When the moon is just right and feeding is supposed to get cranked... NOTHING.  Tiny scrapes, small horned trees... did we even have a rut in the cove?  If you sit still in the stand after dark you can hear what sounds like armies of deer moving through the woods, but during the daylight its just stunk for several weeks!  Hope it gets better!  If something doesnt change soon I'm going to start calling coyotes rather than chasing deer... there seems to be no shortage of them this year!


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 14, 2007)

*What are they eating?*

We killed a antlerless buck last weekend (misidentified) and all he had in his stomach was grass.  I have been trying to hunt food sources to find does (and bucks) but not seeing any deer.  I am going back tomorrow to the base of Lookout and hunting spots that used to be productive.  I already have a doe this year, but it has been tough hunting, not seeing a lot of sign.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 14, 2007)

I think the lack of a good mast crop has hurt us this year.  I stopped and glassed a bunch of does in the Battlefield last week.  Some looked great but there were quite a few that seemed awful thin and a little malnourished.  

I've only seen small bucks in all three NW GA places I hunt, not near the number of scrapes and rubs I've seen in the past, and have only seen numerous small bucks.  One small spike was feeding on some dried leafy brouse for a good bit.  

I could take all the acorns I've seen and not have filled a gallon milk jug!

As for shooting, I've hear lots of shooting every time I've been in the woods, particularly down at the base of lookout.  I think the folks around us must be practicing if it's brown it's down.  From 4:30 to 6 last night I heard 8 different shots, four of those were from land just south of us and I heard 3 shots from that exact piece of land last time I was in the woods.

Maybe some folks shooting at things other than deer but all of them sounded like they were within a mile or so of my location.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 15, 2007)

*this a.m....*

I had a small 8 pointer come to a doe can about 8:30 this morning.  I also had 2 different  'yotes come in to the call.  I should have shot the yote's but I was in a really good spot and didn't want't the racket.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 16, 2007)

jinx0760 said:


> I had a small 8 pointer come to a doe can about 8:30 this morning.  I also had 2 different  'yotes come in to the call.  I should have shot the yote's but I was in a really good spot and didn't want't the racket.



You see these yotes at the base of Lookout?  If so where?  I'm not too blood thirsty for any deer right now as I've got a traditional "shoot as many does as you can" hunt on a friend's farm and a South AL hunt coming up in Jan.  I'd LOVE to smoke some yotes though!  

Shot some ducks last weekend about a half mile from the house.  We breasted 'em out and left the carcasses and it took the 'yotes less than a day to get 'em.   Ready to "thin their herd" a little bit.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Yotes?*

They are on the north end just beyond our property line.  They came immediately to a big can call (eustrus bleat).  That has been my most successful call for yotes?


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 17, 2007)

jinx0760 said:


> They are on the north end just beyond our property line.  They came immediately to a big can call (eustrus bleat).  That has been my most successful call for yotes?



I'll assume you were in the blind.  I set up a stand halfway up the hill on the right overlooking that first half of the cutover.  Haven't got to sit it yet as folks have been in it every time I tried!  I'll just ease on by 'em next time and get over by the blind and see if my doe can or predator call can't get me a yote.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 18, 2007)

Report from buddies from the bow only area is that it is WIDE OPEN on the rut right now.
Kev


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Bucks are making sign...*

I found 5 good rubs less than a week old this a.m..  I have set a stand and am going in after him in the morning.  Looks like a well used trail and some droppings. You all pray for me!


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 18, 2007)

jinx0760 said:


> I found 5 good rubs less than a week old this a.m..  I have set a stand and am going in after him in the morning.  Looks like a well used trail and some droppings. You all pray for me!



I'll not only pray for you . . . I won't even ask where you set up!

Hope to get out there in a couple of hours.  Slow afternoon here!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 18, 2007)

Where is this bow only place??


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 18, 2007)

*I am set up....*

south side in the thicket, nearer to the road, in a pine tree!  Don't come a huntin' while I'm in the tree a gruntin'.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL, I hunted the ground blind today after I got out of work.  Right before dark I got something coming down the mtn into the clearcut.  Just as I could hear it farmer fires up the tractor.  By the time it died down a twin engine plane comes over.  Kept me from being able to hear and try to pinpoint the sound for a few minutes and by the time it was quiet it was almost dark.  Picked nothing up in the scope as I frantically glassed the hillside.  Grunted a couple of times and waited till dark dark and never heard any more steps.  On way out quickly shined the cutover and had a single pair of eyes looking about 100 yards up the hill from the blind.   

Tried not to spook it but tripping over the blind, dropping the rifle, and busting my hind end made enough noise that it bolted.  Assume it was a buck as it was by itself and came to a doe bleat.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 20, 2007)

Have you guys seen a sharpe increase in sign in the last week or so??
Kev


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Buck Sign?*

I am finding more fresh buck sign now than any other time this season.  I think the rut is 2-3 weeks later than normal this year. I hunted a line of 5 fresh rubs from daylight to 1:00pm and saw nothing yesterday.  This buck has a big print and is tearing up good size trees.  I'll stay on him if I don't lose patience sitting in the stand.  I am thinking of going high on Lookout this Saturday, I can't have any worse luck than down low.


----------



## badkarma (Dec 20, 2007)

I hunt next door in Chattooga County and the rut was on hard 2 weeks ago.  kind of slowed down now but should pick up again next week as long as we don't have any more tropical heat waves.  If ya'll need any help killing off any pesky yotes, just holler!  I would love to smack some down.  Been seeing a lot of movement late evening in the fields on AL Hwy out near Woodstation where I hang my hat.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 21, 2007)

Hunted base of lookout mtn yesterday from 3-6.  Saw lots of fresh rubs.  Didn't see any deer though . . . . until I walked back to my truck in the dark.  Hit my truck with a flashlight and 10 feet away was a doe!

Day before hunted some other land and had two does in a field in front of me for 30 min's before dark.  No bucks anywhere to be seen.  Let the does walk . . .freezer has enough meat for now.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Club member scores!*

One of our eldest club members took a nice buck at 3:00 pm on Friday while walking to his stand. The buck was in hot pursit of a doe and was only 40-50 yards away when he went down.  It was a heavy base 7 pointer around 150lbs.  He said it was about 15" inside spread.  Maybe MCDawg can get us some pic's?


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's the pic of the deer killed on our club.  Isn't the best pic or from the best angle.  Very wide though and this hunter hadn't shot a deer in several years so he was extremely excited.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Saturday the 29th...*

lots of tracks
lots of ****s

notta deer
only birds


----------



## Wang Dang (Dec 29, 2007)

Hunted Lookout Mtn. this morning (12/29).  Had a group of 5 does come in--2 adult and 3 yearlings.  All of a sudden a beautiful 6 point starts "birdogging" them.  His head was  down and neck extended and he was after them.  They wouldn't cooperate but at least one of them must have been getting ready.  I watched him try to entice them for 30 minutes.  During that time he worked and freshened a scrape.  I haven't been seeing any deer but now I am ready for a couple of more days of hunting.  Maybe a few of the does are coming  back in for the second time.


----------



## Pistol_Fan (Dec 30, 2007)

Saw one doe Saturday on Taylor's ridge. Nothing following  Heard maybe 10 shots so something is moving lol. Might try Zahnd on Sunday.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 31, 2007)

2 7's checked out of there on Saturday...


----------



## Pistol_Fan (Jan 1, 2008)

No luck today at Taylor's Ridge. Only heard two shots. Told my wife I think I need hunting lessons  
Definitely more scout time. 
Did get to try out my new Slingshot pack though. Love it so far.

Good hunting everyone.

Mark

Wish one of those 7's was mine,lol.


----------



## kbotta (Jan 2, 2008)

Mee too! 'Cept I can't kill one in bed while sick ....


----------



## Pistol_Fan (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry you're ill K. I lost 2 days myself to sinus problems. Nothin' worse than wantin' to go and can't.
Four days left in TN and 13 in South GA and my vacation is gone! Guess I'll get ready for weekend turkey trips, lol.

Get Well Soon!

Mark


----------



## kbotta (Jan 3, 2008)

Im'a trying! Lucky me - I moved to N.Alabama and have the rest of this month to hunt. I made sure I bought a lifetime license B4 I left Georgia though, so i can hunt w/ my buds @ lookout 
Feeling better today! Maybe be able to go this w/end!!
Kev


----------

